# What are Actinic bulbs?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I just bought a light fixture with the following bulbs:

2 X 55 watt Daylight bulb 10,000K2 X 55 watt Actinic bulb

What are Actininc bulbs and their purpose? This is for a FW 55. Will the 2 10,000K bulbs be sufficient for plant growth?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes the 2 55 bulbs will be fine over a 55 gallon tank for plants. Actinic bulbs are for reef tanks.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

dwool36 said:


> I just bought a light fixture with the following bulbs:
> 
> 2 X 55 watt Daylight bulb 10,000K2 X 55 watt Actinic bulb
> 
> What are Actininc bulbs and their purpose? This is for a FW 55. Will the 2 10,000K bulbs be sufficient for plant growth?


you could always put the actinics on a separate timer and have them come on for 1 or 2 hrs b4 all lights out. It's cool to see the fish in that light. Not quite moonlight, but if your not spawning corals, they're fun to use in a FW for nocturnal fish. like your BN.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

Isnt 10000K too much for plants? I was under the impression that they can only use lights up to 8000K.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No. 10000K works fine for planted tanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you mean planted tanks?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wording corrected


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I replaced the two actinic bulbs with 2 -55w 8000k bulbs. So, I now have 2 55w 10,000 and 2 55w 8000.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Very good combination that should be appealing to the eye..........
I use 6700K and 9325K bulbs combos. Brings out the reds IMO. Yours should also. but give a better blend vs the contrast I perfer.


----------

